# Does a Marijuana oil press exist??



## blancolighter (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey all, it's been a long time since posting on here. Anyways, I wanted to check up on the legitimacy of a Marijuana oil process before my friend spends way too much money on it. Supposedly it's from a special machine which presses out the weed over the course of 30 hours. I've never heard of this and frankly I would think that solvents would still need to be used, or at least an evaporating process be used to arrive at the final oil. Anyways, I'm ignorant of such a machine if it does exist, but I thought I'd check in with y'all before I start sounding dumb running my mouth...


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 7, 2015)

Is it a press or a closed loop system?
If it's a press I call BUNK as a press is good for hash but I have never heard of a press to get oil out.

You got a link to this machine?


----------



## Michael94 (Feb 28, 2015)

I haven't heard that yet.


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 28, 2015)

Just FYI, this is the next experiment on my list.

I do brix testing on my plants and it's always amazed me at the amount of liquid that I will squeeze out of a single leaf with a simple pair of vice grips and a little home made press setup.

And, lately, I have been doing some reading about the terpenes and what role they play in our overall game.

And, I wondered about "juicing" a while back.

So, all this has been on my mind for some time.

Thus far, the very first question I plan to answer in my experiment is.... Is all that moisture that I am squeezing/juicing/pressing out of the leaves mostly just water? Or, is it actually water WITH much of the trics.

If 1 is yes then..... are those trics mature and useful? Else, is the moisture useful?

I guess I should squeeze a fresh green bud to see what I get. I've always done leaves. I still have not tried a standard juicer but I have to believe that it would be much more efficient than just about any press setup I can think of. However, I also have access to a multi-ton hydraulic press so if I can build the box... he can press it for me. LOL Unfortunatly, my Juiceman juicer is dead MIA so I'll have to pick one up before I start testing.

Wouldn't it be wonderful if we could just dab a little perfume (made from cannabis terpenes and THC) and enjoy a wonderful aroma all day while we absorb the THC/CBD for the buzz/relief?

Hey, it could happen.....LMAO

Yeah, and I claim that I don't get high. You have to be high to think up stuff like this. LOL


----------



## ncmga (Mar 3, 2015)

Greetings

Don't know but had the hash oil back in [email protected] 100 oz new Mexico peeps talk crap nowadays think most are savvy ain't had the real deal.Don't know the exact process, but bomb if the real deal. paint the sheet with oil and smoke. Nice...

Atomic Dog


----------

